# Exporter les favoris d'Opera 27



## Valko (1 Mars 2015)

Hello les amis ;

Voilà, petite question quelle est bête mais je n'arrive pas à exporter en fichier html les favoris d'Opera 27 (0.1689.76) et je suis Yosemite..

Je ne trouve nulle part cette fonction et comme j'utilise Google Chrome et bien il me donne juste comme possibilité d'importer depuis Safari et Firefox.

Quelqu'un pour m'aider ?

Merci bien..


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2015)

xmarks !
au depart foxmarks  était un outil de sauvegarde en ligne  et synchro de bookmarks, firefox

depuis c'est devenu Xmarks ( geré par lastpass, le gerant de mots de passe)
multi navigateurs  dont bien entendu firefox , opera , safari  et chrome
et accesoirement  peut aussi gerer mots de passe de ces sites ou historiques



un interet est que tu peux y avoir plusieurs "sous profiles"  si on veut des synchros selectives ( ceci mais pas ca)

c'est là
Xmarks myXmarks


----------



## Valko (1 Mars 2015)

Ok, mille merci pour cette astuce Pascal.

Dommage tout de même qu'Opera na fasse pas comme les autres..


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2015)

très probable que ce soit possibl*e, C'EST possible *

le hic avec opera c'est qu'ils ont changé  souvent de façons d'operer
ajoutant des fonctions , enlevant des fonctions , remettant des fonctions enlevées etc etc


*ceci dit  opera peut exporter en HTML !*
tu vas dans signets ( gerer les signets)
dans les menus signets(chez moi dans le cadre de fenetre signets)
tu as le menu fichiers/ exporter en HTML

et dans chrome tu vas au bookmark manager
chrome://bookmarks/
et dans "organiser" tu as import html


----------



## Valko (1 Mars 2015)

Re..

Alors perso je n'ai que cela comme possibilité, mai pas menu fichiers/ exporter en HTML ou alors suis trop nul lol

http://www.casimages.com/i/150301065916302937.png


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2015)

en haut moi j'ai ca





ou si je veux exporter en html  un dossier spécifique


----------



## Valko (1 Mars 2015)

C'est des images de Opera ou du Finder ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2015)

opera


----------



## Valko (1 Mars 2015)

Très bizarre, je n'ai pas du tout cela..
Tu es sous Windows ou Mac ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2015)

c'est un forum mac
je vais pas y  parler des outils windows!

note
1j'ai volontairement un ancien opera
(j'ai désinstallé le dernier)

2 il y a des tonnes de custo de presentation ( fenêtres , barres d'outils etc)  et on peut s'y paumer

edit 
dans le forum d'opera
y a la réponse (windows , mais les extensions sont parfois bi OS)
http://forums.opera.com/discussion/1863466/opera-27-export-favorites-bookmark/p1


----------



## Valko (1 Mars 2015)

Lol ben oui, ou ai-je la tête, bien sur que t'es sur Mac 

Tu as quelle version d'Opera ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2015)

la 12.16


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> la 12.16


Ah oui quand même, ben disons qu'avec la version en cours, soit la 27.0, ça a beaucoup, mais beaucoup changé et les options que je connaissais auparavant ont complètement disparus. En effet, ce n'est plus aussi simple que ça avec les bookmarks puisqu'il faut maintenant un addon. 

Dans le temps, je l'avais beaucoup utilisé, mais avec la Magic Mouse le changement doux des pages ne me plait pas.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui quand même, ben disons qu'avec la version en cours, soit la 27.0, ça a beaucoup, mais beaucoup changé et les options que je connaissais auparavant ont complètement disparus. En effet, ce n'est plus aussi simple que ça avec les bookmarks puisqu'il faut maintenant un addon.
> 
> Dans le temps, je l'avais beaucoup utilisé, mais avec la Magic Mouse le changement doux des pages ne me plait pas.


le fait que je garde la 12 n'est pas un hasard


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2015)

en passant
si tu veux faire simple
tu prends un opera V12 le temps de la manip
(aucun besoin de desinstaller Opera27, juste faire gaffe à ce que ll'operav12 n'ecrase pas l'opera27)

tu peux même ne PAS l'installer du tout
et le lancer sans iinstall ( directement du dmg)
je viens de verifier


----------

